# songs that make you think of dpdr or remind you of it?



## hanginginhere_ramen

for me my favorite song that I can relate to and help me deal with stuff is cornucopia by black sabbath.

what about you guys?


----------



## star_cheese

With You by Linkin Park


----------



## star_cheese

By Myself -Linkin Park

I can't mention this without calling Chester Bennington's suicide to the floor. Clearly he suffered. They were a big outlet for me.


----------



## herecomesthesun

Dissociative by Marilyn Manson, the lyrics are both beautiful and terrifying because of how accurate and relatable they are.


----------



## Cosmic.loser

Comfortably numb by Pink Floyd is actually based on it.


----------



## M1k3y

about a soldier who is like a vegetable, but u can take the lyrics and relate it to the hell im going thru or all of us


----------



## M1k3y

this 1 is really good to


----------



## forestx5

"Not gonna miss you,"

Glen Campbell

"I'm still here, and yet

I'm gone."


----------



## seb029

Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a madman (the version i want to put is forbidden on youtube, only the crappy remastered version is available)

Those lyrics haunts me each time i listen to this masterpiece :

"A sickened mind and spirit
The mirror tells me lies
Could I mistake myself for someone
Who lives behind my eyes?
Will he escape my soul
Or will he live in me?
Is he trying to get out
Or trying to enter me?"

I don't know if he was suffering from a dissociate state but i totally relate to this...


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen

seb029 said:


> Ozzy Osbourne - Diary of a madman (the version i want to put is forbidden on youtube, only the crappy remastered version is available)
> 
> Those lyrics haunts me each time i listen to this masterpiece :
> 
> "A sickened mind and spirit
> The mirror tells me lies
> Could I mistake myself for someone
> Who lives behind my eyes?
> Will he escape my soul
> Or will he live in me?
> Is he trying to get out
> Or trying to enter me?"
> 
> I don't know if he was suffering from a dissociate state but i totally relate to this...


oh definitely, that whole album really speaks to me. especially the song ¨little dolls¨, when i would question the meaning of my suffering and how it all seems like meaningless torment.


----------



## KingKibble

Solipsism by Motions And Miles-

I really resonate with the chorus:

"At night you sit and talk to god,

Did he ever respond?

You've got a million dollar frame

With nothing to display

I really hope he'd understand

And know the struggles of a man

It's in my blood

It wasn't planned"

mostly because imo i feel like it's talking about doing something over and over again ("At night you sit and talk to god") despite knowing the outcome ("Did he ever respond?") as well as being so empty from what it has done to me that I'm just an empty husk of a person ("You've got a million dollar frame, with nothing to display") and seeking someone higher for an answer but you never get a response and that no one gets it and you're meant to suffer ("I really hope he'd understand, and know the struggles of a man").

That sounded hella edgy but yeah


----------



## seb029

hanginginhere_ramen said:


> oh definitely, that whole album really speaks to me. especially the song ¨little dolls¨, when i would question the meaning of my suffering and how it all seems like meaningless torment.


Me too, this album is special to me, it's not just (great) heavy metal, you feel Ozzy is in a bad place and the way he express throught his singing and lyrics is really moving. The combo S.A.T.O. - Diary of a madman is legendary. I'll have to listen more carefully to 'Little dolls' again because that's the only song on the album that i found kind of average lol. By the way, I'm a fan of Black sabbath too and 'Volume 4' rules so hard







 Maybe my favourite of them (or maybe 'Master of reality', 'Sabbath bloody sabbath', argh...)

Alice in chains - Nutshell :






There's definitly lyrics about dissociation here...One of the most beautiful and touching song ever created. Stanley was one of a kind singer, i'm not saying something that no one knows but still...


----------



## DerealizedDutchie

''Does it ever get any better?

Or will I feel this way the rest of my life?
I just can't get it together
Now and then I'm losing my mind
I tried to look the other way
To make it through another day
Does it ever get any better?''

Krezip - All my life

it's actually a love song, but the lyrics reflect my state of mind so so well..


----------

